

Unpaid Internships: A Loophole To Avoid Labor Laws - mitoman
http://www.social42.com/news/Unpaid-Internships-A-Loophole-To-Avoid-Labor-Laws/36
Many, many, years ago, internships were called apprenticeships, and my dear departed grandfather used to call them.
======
Tangurena
Another article on the subject mentions that there are more than a few
companies these days selling access to other companies internships:

 _Whoever said a summer internship was something you had to pay for? The idea
of getting a job is that they're supposed to pay you._

<http://www.slate.com/id/2209985/>

------
leefan
it isnt really fair

